
What it's like to build a family while starting at a startup - mixer
https://blog.betterworks.com/qa-building-a-family-and-joining-a-startup/
======
mixer
I've got two kids, 2 years old and 5 months. Juggling is always tough. What do
you guys do to balance demands at work and home?

